# dummies guide for known donor



## nicol (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi all,

My friend has kindly offered to donate his sperm, however, I am struggling to find what the next steps are. What tests will he need to get, do we register with a clinic etc. Has anyone gone this route and is able to offer me a dummies step by step guide - that would be wonderful! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

there are a few books, and the DCN can also advise.
You should get his semen analysed as well as your tubes, AMH etc checked, no need to go via any clinic if you're doing at-home insemination x


----------

